# How to set up a little cabin??



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

My cabin is a little bigger than OP is asking about (14x24), but I'm happy to share.


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ours is 16X20


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

One thing to think about too is how much time do you have to devote to setting up and taking things down upon arrival. I have mine set up now so that in less than five minutes of getting out of the vehicle I have heat rolling and electricity running if needed. About the same for locking up and going home.

Makes it real easy to buzz over for an afternoon hunt.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

A few more:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

make sure you have it wired for electtic. Even if you dont hook it up to a power source right away, you can always use a generator when you need power. Covered porch is a must, I screwed up and didnt get one with mine, wish I had.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Talked to the building inspector where my property is. I can do a 12x16 portable shed without pulling a permit. Was debating on having it wired, comments here on that ended the debate.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

I would use a vented propane wall heater and at least one gas light. The heat will be more consistent than using a wood stove and you won’t wake up freezing. 

if you are in a sandy area, pound in a sand point well. Hauling water gets tiring.


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Osceola said:


> My cabin is a little bigger than OP is asking about (14x24), but I'm happy to share.
> View attachment 637061
> 
> View attachment 637065
> ...


Thats an awesome view in the last pic!


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

DM90 said:


> Thats an awesome view in the last pic!


Only in the USA can a simple guy like me own something like this. I never get tired of this view out my cabin window. Always grateful.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mustang72 said:


> Really disappointed in the lack of pictures....come on fellas!


Sorry Mustang....but I did find a pic of the wood stove...


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very interested in these. Any insights on Ogemaw County?

Don’t want to ask questions and draw additional attention. Location is not visible from the road. 

I have been doing a lot of looking at prebuilt “cabins”, “playhouses” and “sheds”.

Anyone using recycling or incinerating toilets?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Sorry Mustang....but I did find a pic of the wood stove...
> 
> View attachment 637415


I don’t see the stove. Frank you are gonna get in trouble


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Wild Thing said:


> Sorry Mustang....but I did find a pic of the wood stove...
> 
> View attachment 637415


Lol. That’s a pretty little stove WT! 
I like mine a little bigger! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday, went 10x20.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are really nice!! That is kind of what I have been bouncing around in my head for a couple years . I keep thinking I would love to get forty to sixty acres up north and make my from April 1st until after Christmas home just something small with easy up keep. Then the modular home in Florida in the 55plus community. I looked at the ones you guys have and I’m even thinking harder about it now.
Your photos are fabulous and exactly what I pictured in my head!!!


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

We assembled this beauty by using panels. Hauled the panels to Wyoming and set up this cabin in one afternoon. Used RV windows and door. It has 3 bunks along the wall a propane stove and frig. She ain't fancy but beats a tent or motel room in town


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Waif said:


> I should break down a buy another copy of Rutstrum's book , The Wilderness Cabin.
> Yes the same one I've mentioned keeping a page I tore out pasted on the wall for years...
> 
> He had a good layout for a one room unimproved cabin.


I’ve still got that book, got a lot of good ideas from it when I was building my cabin.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I just ordered the book on Amazon, thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Started my Journey on little cabin ownership on January 23rd when she was delivered to montmorency county and set on the family’s 80 acres names “Buckhorn Valley” in 1984 when dad walked the property to look at it he found a shed in the valley. I have named my quaint little 10x20 Heshack the “Button Buck”. She came from black dog farms in Remus MI and as I type this I’m still whittling away at getting it setup. It started with the first necessity heat and quickly developed to where I stopped today

















































To be continued.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

@SMITTY1233 

Looking great! What are your foundation plans?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Those are cool little stoves but they don't hold fire for very long. By the way don't sit on the front lip when it's hot. It makes some nasty fried butt cheeks.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

jmich24 said:


> @SMITTY1233
> 
> Looking great! What are your foundation plans?


We put down some real sturdy crushed limestone they had a number value but I’d have to dig back through messages to tell you exact. We packed it with front loader and will put eaves on so we dont have to worry about drainage although believe it would drain decent. The shack is built on 4x6 treated skidders so you can move it if desired. I’m going to do some forrest green sheet metal skirting around bottom keep animals out. I will be glad when the tools are out and we can properly utilize all the space
















I cooked our first meal on woodburner tonight and we we had the first toast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

jmich24 said:


> Anyone using recycling or incinerating toilets?


I bought one called Natures Head about 2 years ago. Couldn’t be happier. Natureshead.net


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

This weeks goal was to get this puppy to retain some heat. When the cabin was delivered I had no idea that it would be so green and so full of moisture. The plan was rolled R19 insulation right away but I'm very worried about that molding so I had to do some improvising to make it functional for predator camp this winter every weekend. I wanted to allow the cabin to breath a little as they told me that would be important until it is dried. I found some plywood popular board that was 58x45x1/2" for 4 dollars a sheet for the wall. I purchase some Rtech 2" foam board to run inside the studded walls against the horizontal 2x4's keeping it from pushing tight to the exterior. I spent $200 on Plywood and about $136 on foam insulation and installed all of that this weekend. The roof has a metal roof over solid wood with a moisture barrier that is vented on the ridge the entire 20' of the structure. I purchased some 8"x8'x1" board and cut them on the angle of the pitch of the roof and put good foam insulation under those to plug the roof vent for now while I'm staying in the cabin. I take out half of these during week when I'm away. The way I'm doing this for functionality now is going to cost me more money in the long run unfortunately. I assembled the interior this way so I can remove all of this in May and open it up for a long summer of drying when I'm not concerned with staying in there without heat. I will then R19 or spray foam insulate the entire building come next September after it has dried. We have an old propane stove that will will run out to a 100lb tank outside the wall for interior and utilize outside fire and grill during warm season. We made the woodstove easily removable for additional space during seasons not in use. My buddy had been staying in a 7x16x7 Vneck trailer they use for elk hunting out west and instead stayed in the "Button Buck" this weekend. He said the stay was comfortable he had to put wood on stove every 3-4 hours in the night which I'm not crazy about. I love the stove for dual purpose as you can see in my early post its great for cooking on . We also installed the woodstove pipe boot this weekend to keep the weather out. The water stains on the inside of the pipe happened quickly this week while I was away for four days. Considering doing one cedar post Twin bed on the main floor and a queen box spring and mattress on the floor of the loft. Those will be the two main sleeping spots but it will be easily set up for more people to bring cots etc. I figure if you had to you could sleep 4-5 grown men in there with the correct set up. Mauling over a million details while trying to maximize every inch of 200 sq feet on the main floor and 80 sq feet in the loft. Next weeks project will be some nice indoor outdoor carpeting in the sleeping areas.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking forward to getting my 10x20 in May.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Spartan88 said:


> Looking forward to getting my 10x20 in May.


Where you getting it from?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Where you getting it from?


Guy who used to work for Dave at Black Dog. Dave told me he is farming some projects out due to being swamped with business.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Spartan88 said:


> Guy who used to work for Dave at Black Dog. Dave told me he is farming some projects out due to being swamped with business.


They really did me good... Due to this Covid crap I'm not able to stay in the same place as dad at this time. My young family living pretty normally school, work, sports etc and it just isn't a good idea. This was the solution and Dave and Paul got me this thing in record timing. Can't complain a bit. Only surprise was how green and wet the wood was but I'll make it work!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> They really did me good... Due to this Covid crap I'm not able to stay in the same place as dad at this time. My young family living pretty normally school, work, sports etc and it just isn't a good idea. This was the solution and Dave and Paul got me this thing in record timing. Can't complain a bit. Only surprise was how green and wet the wood was but I'll make it work!


I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have actually been thinking about making these. I have a source to get logs and my sawmill is just sitting idle. Whats the rate for a 12x16?
Was also thinking of building one and putting it on my 2.5 acre building lot and selling it as a package. What would be a reasonable price people would be willing to pay?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> I have actually been thinking about making these. I have a source to get logs and my sawmill is just sitting idle. Whats the rate for a 12x16?
> Was also thinking of building one and putting it on my 2.5 acre building lot and selling it as a package. What would be a reasonable price people would be willing to pay?


I was blown away at the cost of mine. I would have done this ten years ago had I known. I had that 10x20 built with 8' walls, 8x10 loft, 2 windows a door, Metal roof over solid wood with the moisture barrier and delivered 159 miles for $3500. No way I could have purchased the lumber and built it for that IMO. I really wanted to go with the 12x24 but the delivery was $2200 instead of $350. If I had it to do over again I would have inquired about having someone haul the materials and build it on sight or build two 10x20's and piece them together on site and doubled the $350. I was in a hurry didnt think that through very well.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I was blown away at the cost of mine. I would have done this ten years ago had I known. I had that 10x20 built with 8' walls, 8x10 loft, 2 windows a door, Metal roof over solid wood with the moisture barrier and delivered 159 miles for $3500. No way I could have purchased the lumber and built it for that IMO. I really wanted to go with the 12x24 but the delivery was $2200 instead of $350. If I had it to do over again I would have inquired about having someone haul the materials and build it on sight or build two 10x20's and piece them together on site and doubled the $350. I was in a hurry didnt think that through very well.


Are you kidding me! $3500 delivered? That's amazing!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Osceola said:


> Are you kidding me! $3500 delivered? That's amazing!


I ask every single person that inquires face to face with all the details. I've had people guess as high as 29,000 lol. Its a steal and I'm guessing their business is about to ramp up even more cause I've been telling everyone LOL!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I was blown away at the cost of mine. I would have done this ten years ago had I known. I had that 10x20 built with 8' walls, 8x10 loft, 2 windows a door, Metal roof over solid wood with the moisture barrier and delivered 159 miles for $3500. No way I could have purchased the lumber and built it for that IMO. I really wanted to go with the 12x24 but the delivery was $2200 instead of $350. If I had it to do over again I would have inquired about having someone haul the materials and build it on sight or build two 10x20's and piece them together on site and doubled the $350. I was in a hurry didnt think that through very well.


That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> That's a hell of a deal.


I asked when they gave me the quote if I had enough zeros


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

I built mine on site with me doing much of the labor for about $20,000 when all said and done!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Osceola said:


> I built mine on site with me doing much of the labor for about $20,000 when all said and done!
> View attachment 749971


 That is sweet. My FIL built one at his log cabin on the Ausable an 8x10 that cost more then what I got this for. There will be some expense on the interior its just rough framed is all but still I should get out of it all for less then $6,000 easily. I'm going to run 100 amps off the main cabin I believe this spring. That is purchasing small fridge, Electrical, insulation etc etc. Can't beat that IMO


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah, I suppose a lot of my cost was foundation, finishing inside (flooring, knotty pine, cabinetry, wiring, insulation, etc), not just the shell.

My cost was about $12,800 for just the shell.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

One of the guys in our camp had the Amish guys from Clare build him a 16'x24'cabin on-site for $10k complete on outside less paint including windows and door, no paint. That’s been a few years ago, so not sure of today’s price. SE Kalkaska county, but I think they’ll travel.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is my 12’x20’ cabin along with a 8’ x 30’ bunkhouse trailer I set up last summer. The front of the trailer also has kitchen area.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I nicknamed my shack the “button buck” but my good hunting buddy has settled on the “closet”. Everytime my hunting partner and I come out they want to be able to say Kris and Chris are finally coming out of the “Closet” LOL. He got me a couple house warming gifts the “Closet” sign and a photo of the group the day we harvested her bear with my two girls a long! I’m warming to the name and the “Button Buck” is coming a long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I would imagine some of these sheds being built right now are way more expensive than just 10-12 months ago. Price of lumber right now is ridiculous!! I framed in my trophy room this weekend and the price of one 2x4x8 was $5.70! I’m doing the walls (820 sq feet) in cedar. I’m afraid to add that bill up right now. Unreal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Too bad you can't use the cedar from the Amish sawmills.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

sniper said:


> I would imagine some of these sheds being built right now are way more expensive than just 10-12 months ago. Price of lumber right now is ridiculous!! I framed in my trophy room this weekend and the price of one 2x4x8 was $5.70! I’m doing the walls (820 sq feet) in cedar. I’m afraid to add that bill up right now. Unreal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That 10x20 delivered 155 miles was total $3500. Steal of a deal with metal roof over solid wood with moisture barrier on it upon delivery.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

After things warm up remove your metal roof and add sheet insulation then put the metal back down. You will notice the difference summer and winter.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

dafalls said:


> Here is my 12’x20’ cabin along with a 8’ x 30’ bunkhouse trailer I set up last summer. The front of the trailer also has kitchen area.
> View attachment 751007
> View attachment 751008
> View attachment 751009
> View attachment 751010


You guys watch cartoons at deer camp? LOL

Very nice camp set up.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sniper said:


> I would imagine some of these sheds being built right now are way more expensive than just 10-12 months ago. Price of lumber right now is ridiculous!! I framed in my trophy room this weekend and the price of one 2x4x8 was $5.70! I’m doing the walls (820 sq feet) in cedar. I’m afraid to add that bill up right now. Unreal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



I hear ya Sniper. Lumber is just ridiculous right now....and has been for a while. This summer I was looking for some 12' treated 4X4's. They were $44 each at my local lumber yard! Nobody else had them so I guess they could ask what they wanted. They said building contractors were coming from Escanaba (40-50 miles) to buy them.

I've got some some building projects on hold right now, hoping to see the prices come down some in the near future.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> You guys watch cartoons at deer camp? LOL
> 
> Very nice camp set up.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Snow has been absolutely **** in northwoods so we did some work. Braced the stove pipe, built a couple shelves and hung some pots, pans and utensils and drank some brews. We did manage one yote this weekend. I have a 5’ stainless steel counter with built in single sink that will take place of white fold out table someday soon. We are coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

If anyone here has any ladder recommendations for getting into the loft of my cabin I'm all ears. Every time I think i have if figured I reverse course cause I don't like the idea. I need to utilize every inch possible. I was thinking ladder on pulley or something. I will have a queen bed up there for sleeping quarters and a few night stands and a lot of electrical outlets. Looking for someone that has one built already that may send me a picture to look at


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> If anyone here has any ladder recommendations for getting into the loft of my cabin I'm all ears. Every time I think i have if figured I reverse course cause I don't like the idea. I need to utilize every inch possible. I was thinking ladder on pulley or something. I will have a queen bed up there for sleeping quarters and a few night stands and a lot of electrical outlets. Looking for someone that has one built already that may send me a picture to look at


I could probably sketch this easier than trying to describe it, but if you have enough headroom on the underside of the loft, I’ve seen a few versions where the ladder slides horizontally on two long “L” shaped brackets so it hangs horizontally flush with the bottom of the loft. When you want to go up, you slide the ladder out towards you, and at the end/top top of the ladder there’s two hooks that catch a horizontal post mounted at the very end of the L brackets right at the face of the loft so the bottom of the ladder can be lowered to sit on the floor with the top suspending from hooks. Very simple to make yourself, and then it’s as easy as sliding it in and out. It’s there when you want it, but up and out of the way otherwise.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

usedtobeayooper said:


> I could probably sketch this easier than trying to describe it, but if you have enough headroom on the underside of the loft, I’ve seen a few versions where the ladder slides horizontally on two long “L” shaped brackets so it hangs horizontally flush with the bottom of the loft. When you want to go up, you slide the ladder out towards you, and at the end/top top of the ladder there’s two hooks that catch a horizontal post mounted at the very end of the L brackets right at the face of the loft so the bottom of the ladder can be lowered to sit on the floor with the top suspending from hooks. Very simple to make yourself, and then it’s as easy as sliding it in and out. It’s there when you want it, but up and out of the way otherwise.


You happen to have a picture of this? My head clearance to the bottom of the loft of 6'3" intentionally for my 6'1" body to fit under it. I wouldn't be able to have any hang down with the horizontal ladder and still clear it standing up right. I've considered a pulley type ladder that attaches to the trusses on the ceiling horizontal some how. Just not positive how to make that work efficiently as possible


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I do not have a picture. But if a ladder hanging under your loft impedes on the height, it won't suite your needs anyway.

I'd just keep a clean space on the wall nearby to hang a ladder on hooks.... then move it to the loft when you need it. Easy as it gets. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Or just have a free standing ladder that stores over one of the beds on bottom side of loft. Couple hooks to hang it on or some threaded black pipe towel type racks you slide it into . Could bend some metal electric conduit for racks too. Maybe same pipe type rack to hang it on in center of loft so it can’t slide or tip over. Or just slide it under a bed for storage.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Get a small trampoline and jump in!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Trying to recall a certain cabin ladder to loft...
Started near back wall in a corner , and followed along wall till positioned at loft floor where enough headroom existed to go through opening in floor. Wide rungs (actually boards vs rungs , but only about three or four inches deep hardwood) were more like open stair treads.
Width of ladder starting at wall was the space lost at floor level till it was higher. Supports/uprights for ladder might have been hidden by storage/shelves. But usually fire codes and safety keep areas under stairs open.
Steel pipe supports might work on interior side.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Look up tiny houses plenty of ideas out there!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm thinking a free floating ladder I can slide up in loft along the wall peak next to bed I have up there. Not optimal but probably the most efficient space wise. These videos made me do some thinking as well thanks for those.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Did some work cleaning out the "Button Buck" this weekend. When we ordered the cabin and had it delivered I never imagined it would be so green and moisture filled wood. I bought the cheaptest insulation and plywood I could find to make it habitable in the winter this year so we could enjoy winter hounding like we always have. This weekend we tore it all out. I will R19 insulate the entire thing come September or October after a good summer of drying out. Plan on sealing up the exterior some time early to mid summer. Been a fun investiment so far and looking forward to tinkering on it all year and getting it done. Plan on putting a 10x12 screen, covered deck off the front as well. Lots of work here is some pictures of our work this weekend.


----------

